# JOL Speeding Ticket Question/Advice



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, but I have a couple questions about JOL speeding tickets. 

Last November, I recieved a ticket on Route 495 South. I apparently was going 91 in a 65 zone. I realize this sounds terrible. 
However, I don't believe I was speeding. I am a fairly responsible driver, I realize going above the speed limit is dangerous and that there are speed limits for a reason. 

It was a clear day, no snow, I was in the far left lane keeping up with the eb and flow of traffic. There were cars all around me. The state Trooper was standing outside of his car on the far right side of the highway. He was pointing a radar gun towards the highway. I glanced toward the cop, saw that he was pointing in my direction and mouthing the word "you!" 
I wasn't sure if he was pointing at me, I didn't check my speedometer because I assumed I wasn't speeding since I was with the flow of traffic. I switched lanes and pulled to the side of the road to be safe, I figured there might be something wrong with my car. I drive a 1997 Ford Escort Wagon, a grandma car that isn't really for going 91mph in 

I was 17 at the time, I am 18 now (I'm not sure if that changes anything.) I have a clean record. 
I am appealing my ticket mainly because I cannot afford to lose my license for 90 days, pay $500+ in fines, have my insurance drastically shoot up, and take time to take classes. 

I graduated highschool early, and am in college full time. I work two jobs, which require a commute. I would certainly lose my jobs if I couldn't drive to them. I also am volunteering this summer abroad...I'd rather not stay home in order to take drivers ed again instead. I know a sob story is not the way to go, but I really am not sure what to do!

I am doing a lot of research right now, but any advice or insight anyone could share I would really appreciate. My court date is at the end of this month.
Thanks in advance for any responses, and I appreciate your time!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We have had enough of the same question read the threads

Thread Closed


----------

